# Cuenca



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

For those of you that haven't been ..... but maybe will want to after seeing this

A little film a friend & I made ... his video, my photographs

Has footage and pics of both Cuenca and the parador there


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice! It's on our list ... It looks a bit like Toledo, where we went this time last year. We didn't stay at the Parador though, our budget won't stretch to that these days, but you can get some great off-season bargains.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you join the Friends of the Paradors (costs nothing) you can get some deals for €60!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Cuenca is 'real' spain in the sense of the atmosphere, history and art. The Casa Colgadas and their art are incredible. Well worth a visit. Also nearby the Ciudad Encantadas - weird rock formations. And just the place itself. And the fresh water prawns I scoffed in a restaurant


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> If you join the Friends of the Paradors (costs nothing) you can get some deals for €60!


That's worth knowing, thanks. There are so many wonderful places in this country to visit!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> For those of you that haven't been ..... but maybe will want to after seeing this
> 
> A little film a friend & I made ... his video, my photographs
> 
> ...


Absolutely fab - we were lucky enough to tour the Paradores for our honeymoon in our sports car a few years ago. Took in Siguenza, Merida, Manzanares, Cardona, and a couple of others the names of which I have forgotten. If anyone is between Barcelona and Valencia they may be interested to know that a new Parador is in the making in Morella. Had hoped to have a Parador experience for Christmas - maybe next year instead
Cuenca is definitely on the hit list for us. Lovely film and photography!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you. Unfortunately the photos lost some of their edge in the process of making it into a movie

I would always tell people to join the Parador amigo scheme. They are regularly doing offers all the time and it can be cheaper than staying in a normal hotel. I have to say that Cuenca is probably an expensive one, but when we first went there they gave us a certificate giving us a free night in another parador, which we used in Almagro.

The prices you get as an amigo are not the same as the prices you see on the site, and if you are a pensioner you also get a discount


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately the photos lost some of their edge in the process of making it into a movie
> 
> I would always tell people to join the Parador amigo scheme. They are regularly doing offers all the time and it can be cheaper than staying in a normal hotel. I have to say that Cuenca is probably an expensive one, but when we first went there they gave us a certificate giving us a free night in another parador, which we used in Almagro.
> 
> The prices you get as an amigo are not the same as the prices you see on the site, and if you are a pensioner you also get a discount


We did one on Santiago De Compostella as well, but I'm too embarrassed to put it up as I was three sheets to the wind by the end of it


----------

